# Removing audio



## Rodav (Dec 2, 2022)

What is a good method to remove existing music from a movie ? Preferably leaving dialogue and foley sounds intact. I've downloaded several short films (3-5 minutes) with no music but, being at the beginner stage, coming up with something from scratch is beyond me at this time. I would like to recreate the original music and rescore scenes with the original music as a guide. I'm on a windows 10 PC using Cubase 11 pro.


----------



## Rodav (Dec 4, 2022)

Really ?? 69 views and no-one has any suggestions ???


----------



## Pier (Dec 4, 2022)

It's practically impossible.

You could take a DVD or Bluray with surround audio and somehow get only the center channel but you'd still get music in there.

Someone compiled this Google Drive folder with videos without music to practice composing. Many are from famous films.


----------



## Sombreuil (Dec 4, 2022)

Import in a DAW that has both a video track and something like Melodyne and try with that.


----------



## GtrString (Dec 5, 2022)

You could try importing to daw, split the video and audio into seperate tracks, and use the Izotope RX Advanced mix tool to divide the audio into stems or use the dialogue isolate feature.. haven’t tried it, though, as I haven’t had much luck with RX so far (probably due to user error).


----------

